# Cypripedium micranthum: absolutely amazing



## kentuckiense (Sep 11, 2006)

I browse Frosch's Cypripedium site several times a week. I just realized that he has photos of Cypripedium micranthum. When Cribb published his Cyp monograph, this species was known from only a couple collections that happened decades ago. This may just be my new favorite Cyp!

Frosch's Cypripedium micranthum page


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! That's fantastic, Zach!!! I love it.


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2006)

That would certainly tickle.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 11, 2006)

As I look around more I see that it has begun being cultivated... Hopefully viable seed will be produced and this rare species will forever be saved.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the dorsal. It looks like it just went through hair plug surgery.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a nice plant! There are a few folks beginning to have viable seedlings. Hopefully it will become established in the hobby. I like the complex leaf organs that make up the "red spots." Some of my second year lichiangense, a close relative, have a few now.

Ron Burch


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 11, 2006)

Easily one of my favorite Cyps!

It always reminds me of one of those Chinese Crested Hairless dogs.

Jon
________
XRV750


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 11, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Easily one of my favorite Cyps!
> 
> It always reminds me of one of those Chinese Crested Hairless dogs.
> 
> Jon


 

Ha ha ha. Yes.


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh! How can you compare that wonderful flower to that awful photo! 
EWWW!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a great cyp!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2006)

Marco said:


> That's a great cyp!


...and a great site!

That Cyp. has "Don't mess with me!" written all over it.


----------

